# Canon Australia halting sales of the Canon EOS R5C



## canonnews (Mar 18, 2022)

> In an email sent to us (thank you), we received an email that Canon Australia has sent out stating that Canon Inc has asked them to halt sales of the Canon EOS R5C.
> The email alludes that this is happening because of some issue with the camera.  They mention in the email “I’d like to reassure you that there are no health and safety issues with the camera however, we want to ensure that the product is of the highest standard from a quality perspective.”
> We are not aware of any current issues with the R5C, but it could be something that Canon has caught during the initial manufacturing run of the camera, and perhaps some serious manufacturing defect was discovered.  Alternatively, this could be simply an email suspending sales because of supply chain issues, but Canon would normally state this in the email because that actually shows there is a positive demand for the camera.  The R5C was due to...



Continue reading...


----------



## analoggrotto (Mar 18, 2022)

Somewhere out there an Andrew Reid and the remaining 5 posters of his loony-bin website are smiling like a Cheshire Cat on heroin begging for fullfilment of his own prophecy.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 18, 2022)

At this point those are preorders. Canon has most likely taken in as many preoders that it had anticipated shiping to Australia. Display driver chips are at a premium. The R5c is most likely using the same exact display as the R5. Same driver chips


----------



## canonnews (Mar 18, 2022)

analoggrotto said:


> Somewhere out there an Andrew Reid and the remaining 5 posters of his loony-bin website are smiling like a Cheshire Cat on heroin begging for fullfilment of his own prophecy.


omg that was hilarious, thank you for making my day.


----------



## canonnews (Mar 18, 2022)

jam05 said:


> At this point those are preorders. Canon has most likely taken in as many preoders that it had anticipated shiping to Australia. Display driver chips are at a premium. The R5c is most likely using the same exact display as the R5. Same driver chips


except usually in those emails/statements they say they are canceling / halting due to unprecedented demand, yada, yada, yada.

they don't say things like .. "hey the camera won't catch on fire or anything.. "


----------



## SonicStudios (Mar 18, 2022)

On a sidebar, Canon just released new Firmware for the R5 1.5.2


----------



## Blue Zurich (Mar 18, 2022)

I hear the IBIS system swirls the other way


----------



## sanj (Mar 18, 2022)

analoggrotto said:


> Somewhere out there an Andrew Reid and the remaining 5 posters of his loony-bin website are smiling like a Cheshire Cat on heroin begging for fullfilment of his own prophecy.


What was the prophecy please?


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 18, 2022)

SonicStudios said:


> On a sidebar, Canon just released new Firmware for the R5 1.5.2


Yep. https://www.canon.com.au/support/support-news/firmware-updates/eos-r5-firmware-version-1-5-2

*Firmware Version 1.5.2 incorporates the following enhancements:*
1. Optimizes AutoFocus accuracy when Extender RF1.4x or Extender RF2x is attached to the RF800mm F5.6 L IS USM and RF1200mm F8 L IS USM lenses.
2. Enhances the stability of Eye Detection.
3. Enhances AutoFocus tracking when shooting moving subjects.

Some comments already on FB R5 Shooters group. Nothing on DPR though which is interesting... Maybe Canon Australia jumped the gun.


----------



## Jethro (Mar 18, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> ... Maybe Canon Australia jumped the gun.


There's a separate thread:

R5 Firmware 1.5.2 is out

A few other countries appear to have released, but it seems even less organised than Canon's firmware rollouts usually are!


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 18, 2022)

Jethro said:


> There's a separate thread:
> 
> R5 Firmware 1.5.2 is out
> 
> A few other countries appear to have released, but it seems even less organised than Canon's firmware rollouts usually are!


not sure why it isn't posted as a general thread to avoid multiple member created posts.


----------



## entoman (Mar 18, 2022)

“I’d like to reassure you that there are no health and safety issues with the camera however, we want to ensure that the product is of the highest standard from a quality perspective.”.

In all probability this will turn out to be a firmware issue, one serious enough to stop production.
Not hugely surprising given the complexity of modern cameras, and the reported issues with recent firmware on the R5.


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 18, 2022)

entoman said:


> “I’d like to reassure you that there are no health and safety issues with the camera however, we want to ensure that the product is of the highest standard from a quality perspective.”.
> 
> In all probability this will turn out to be a firmware issue, one serious enough to stop production.
> Not hugely surprising given the complexity of modern cameras, and the reported issues with recent firmware on the R5.


Wonder if the two are related. Some have reported that the AF issues haven’t been fixed with 1.5.2 so I imagine persist with the R5c - the camera OS is appears to be a version of the R5’s, after all. If the original base build they worked on for the R5c was taken from R5 1.5 (where the issues presented) they don’t have the option to just tile back to 1.4 without going back to somewhere close to square one.


----------



## entoman (Mar 18, 2022)

Rofocale said:


> Wonder if the two are related. Some have reported that the AF issues haven’t been fixed with 1.5.2 so I imagine persist with the R5c - the camera OS is appears to be a version of the R5’s, after all. If the original base build they worked on for the R5c was taken from R5 1.5 (where the issues presented) they don’t have the option to just tile back to 1.4 without going back to somewhere close to square one.


Firmware issues do seem to be causing problems for Canon and its users at the moment.

My R5 is running on v1.5.1 and seems no better or worse than v1.4 for BIF.

I've downloaded 1.5.2, but I'll be waiting a few days before I install it - I prefer others to do the beta testing...


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 18, 2022)

analoggrotto said:


> Somewhere out there an Andrew Reid and the remaining 5 posters of his loony-bin website are smiling like a Cheshire Cat on heroin begging for fullfilment of his own prophecy.


You mean the guy who was 100% correct about the fake overheat timer that Canon used in the R5, that the fanboys were in groupthink collective denial about??? 

He might be an angry guy that bluntly states the facts, but that doesn't logically follow that he's wrong, as we have seen after all the evidence mounted up to vindicate his position, and Canon issued a firmware update which then magically made the overheat warning time vary with actual temperature!

Have no idea what his "R5C prophesy" was, and couldn't care less. Each argument stands on its own logic and the evidence behind it, not on the personality of the messenger. But hey, why let reason get in the way of a good ad hominem attack!


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 18, 2022)

Apparently, it's not a problem with radiation levels found in the parts.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 18, 2022)

Canon probably figured out that due to the economic downturn, many Australians could no longer afford the overinflated prices of RF gear, being twice the amount relative to the US prices when compared to median income. If they're not selling, why ship more? Maybe people there are ordering directly from the US instead, as it's definitely cheaper, even with international shipping! Not sure if the warranty covers them though. 

What I've just said above may be a tongue-in-cheek statement, but consider any of the 'unavailable' Canon RF gear that is almost impossible to get in the US, check the AU stores and its all just sitting there for some reason...


----------



## masterpix (Mar 18, 2022)

canonnews said:


> Continue reading...


Canon released firmware update 1.5.2 for R5 and R6 fixing further issues with freezing and AF that came with the 1.5.1. Enjoy the good news!


----------



## rbielefeld (Mar 18, 2022)

entoman said:


> Firmware issues do seem to be causing problems for Canon and its users at the moment.
> 
> My R5 is running on v1.5.1 and seems no better or worse than v1.4 for BIF.
> 
> I've downloaded 1.5.2, but I'll be waiting a few days before I install it - I prefer others to do the beta testing...


1.5.2 on my R5 works fine with respect to no freezes and what I consider very good AF performance on BIF. I shot all yesterday evening and a few hours this morning, so not a huge test. Is the AF better than with 1.5.1? I really can't say. It seems about the same. But, given what appears to be a huge variance in what different R5 owners have experienced since the R5 came out with regard to freezing and AF performance, my experience alone adds very little to determining if 1.5.2 is a fix for the masses.


----------



## entoman (Mar 18, 2022)

rbielefeld said:


> 1.5.2 on my R5 works fine with respect to no freezes and what I consider very good AF performance on BIF. I shot all yesterday evening and a few hours this morning, so not a huge test. Is the AF better than with 1.5.1? I really can't say. It seems about the same. But, given what appears to be a huge variance in what different R5 owners have experienced since the R5 came out with regard to freezing and AF performance, my experience alone adds very little to determining if 1.5.2 is a fix for the masses.


Yes. My opinion is that most of the freezes and AF issues are connected to the way in which the buttons and AF settings are customised, with some permutations causing firmware conflicts. The number of possible permutations runs into many thousands, and probably explains why there is so much variation between the experiences of different users.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 18, 2022)

Halting sales does not sound like a production issue.
If so Canon would halt production.


----------



## entoman (Mar 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Halting sales does not sound like a production issue.
> If so Canon would halt production.


The Canon email states "we want to ensure that the product is of the highest standard from a quality perspective".

So, what form of "quality" are they referring to? Could it be related to cosmetic finish of part of the body? Or is it more likely to be related to image quality or performance?

It's really weird that this apparently only affects bodies sent to Australia. AFAIK the spec of Oz-bound cameras is the same as those bound elsewhere. It'll be interesting to see whether orders for cameras bound for other countries also get put on hold.

Just seems like a very weird excuse for supply chain issues, unless Canon Oz knows something that the rest of the world has yet to learn about.


----------



## Australisblue (Mar 18, 2022)

LogicExtremist said:


> Canon probably figured out that due to the economic downturn, many Australians could no longer afford the overinflated prices of RF gear, being twice the amount relative to the US prices when compared to median income. If they're not selling, why ship more? Maybe people there are ordering directly from the US instead, as it's definitely cheaper, even with international shipping! Not sure if the warranty covers them though.
> 
> What I've just said above may be a tongue-in-cheek statement, but consider any of the 'unavailable' Canon RF gear that is almost impossible to get in the US, check the AU stores and its all just sitting there for some reason...


I know you weren’t entirely serious and maybe things have changed more recently but I bought my Canon R5 and a bunch of RF lenses and extenders in Australia new (but on sale) for less than (or very similar to) what I could find them in the US (and I was still on a wait list at a store in the US for an RF 100-500 about 12 months after I’d received mine in Australia). A number of years ago I couldn’t imagine this being the case and even remember overhearing a store manager complaining to a Canon rep that he could buy Canon gear from the US at retail prices cheaper than Canon was selling him gear directly.

I got my RF 100-500 for $2,591 USD equivalent in Australia with free shipping (genuine Australian stock with 5 year warranty). I haven’t noticed as many sales in more recent times so I’d expect to pay more locally than the US now though..


----------



## analoggrotto (Mar 19, 2022)

LogicExtremist said:


> You mean the guy who was 100% correct about the fake overheat timer that Canon used in the R5, that the fanboys were in groupthink collective denial about???
> 
> He might be an angry guy that bluntly states the facts, but that doesn't logically follow that he's wrong, as we have seen after all the evidence mounted up to vindicate his position, and Canon issued a firmware update which then magically made the overheat warning time vary with actual temperature!
> 
> Have no idea what his "R5C prophesy" was, and couldn't care less. Each argument stands on its own logic and the evidence behind it, not on the personality of the messenger. But hey, why let reason get in the way of a good ad hominem attack!


I said nothing about an R5C prophecy, but rather his general "Canon is D00med" prophecy, Andrew must surely link this R5C sales pause to that same old theme we all know and love, I was just taking the first stab at what he does.

Here, he concludes the following post with "There may not be a next Spring." Prophetic much?





Severe Canon financials – profits drop 94% – And EOS R5 recall would be the ETHICAL thing to do – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews







www.eoshd.com





Canon in the midst of coronavirus and the industry wide downturn in camera sales including the continued obliteration of p/s sales, posts a sharp drop in profit and Andrew wastes no time promoting himself as their would-be savior, bellowing "COOPERATE WITH ME". And all the while honestly confused as to why Canon doesn't ask for HIS feedback; who on earth does he think he is?

I furthermore said nothing of the R5 overheating fiasco, and yet you drag that into this thread, as most Andrew Reid acolytes do whenever anyone takes a swing at his obvious problems he proudly displays. "Bluntly states facts" is a generous way to put it.... this is _the guy_ who somehow links an alleged media-wide cover-up of Philip Bloom's domestic abuse record as evidence to some similar cover-up of that same EOS R5 temperature fiasco. He deleted this bizarre post among others about suing Canon in small claims court rather quickly. He knows what he posted.

Ad hominem "attacks"? Or his he the only one allowed to indulge in satire, however ineffective?

What possesses him to call another reviewer (who actually has a bloody audience) "lumbersexual"?




__





Highly contradictory reviews on EOS R6 overheating limitations – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews







www.eoshd.com





Here's another one of his bizarre hateful attacks against Chris and Jordan of DPR ...





EOSHD on YouTube – A Brave New Chris and Jordan – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews







www.eoshd.com





Other men's sexuality seems to be on his mind quite a lot...

And in this piece of recent brilliance, he has the gall to mention Canon in the same discussion as the recent Ukraine invasion as if Canon's executives are somehow comparable to Putin? Relevance?
https://www.eoshd.com/news/what-happened-to-previous-video-war/ 



I don't know what on earth people see in this guy for opinions or industry commentary. He is pure humor for many hence the massive amount of page views I gladly give him and his boneheaded rubbish as he complains endlessly in his own distorted echo chamber stuffed with a shrinking handful of his favorite pity doling sycophantic "fanbase".


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 19, 2022)

analoggrotto said:


> I said nothing about an R5C prophecy, but rather his general "Canon is D00med" prophecy, Andrew must surely link this R5C sales pause to that same old theme we all know and love, I was just taking the first stab at what he does.
> 
> Here, he concludes the following post with "There may not be a next Spring." Prophetic much?
> 
> ...


The "Canon is D00med" prophecy is a Sony fanboy thing, it predates the person in question, who may lack finesse and eloquence in his expression, and may have a polarising personality. You obviously don't like the guy, that's apparent. If you think his antics are questionable, then don't do the same. The bandwagon logical fallacy is one which goes along the lines of "they're doing it, so it's right for me to do it too". An ad hominem attack remains one under all circumstances and the bandwagon fallacy doesn't negate it.

Satire is different to name calling, it requires the use of wit, humor, irony, sarcasm, or ridicule to criticize something or someone.

There is an inherent danger in judging the veracity of facts based on the person delivering them. Simply put, nobody is 100% right or 100% wrong all of the time.

What you've correctly pointed out is that on some other forums, the people there or in some cases the admins, aren't very polite to each other. I've seen rude behaviour and personal attacks often between members on a site who will go unnamed, it starts with "D" and ends with the word "review", use your imagination. I hope I am speaking for everyone when I say that "we" don't want to be like them, so we treat people much better here, even Sony users lol!  (...and that last bit is a joke, many of us own and use Sony gear too!!!)


----------



## analoggrotto (Mar 19, 2022)

EosHD is exceptional in that it's founder and admin/moderator takes task of insulting reviewers on other websites and users of his own should they contradict him. Top that off with his conspiracy theories and advanced espousement with Canon is Deumed rhetoric to such an absurd degree of mentioning it in a video about Putin and that makes him quite a deserving target. But this is fast becoming a moot argument if his last post, just yesterday carries any merit for the future of ThcHD.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 19, 2022)

entoman said:


> It's really weird that this apparently only affects bodies sent to Australia.


This a leak, not a press release.
Canon Inc could have sent the same notice to other regions.
Australia has a timezone advantage when to comes to leaks.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 19, 2022)

LogicExtremist said:


> The "Canon is D00med" prophecy is a Sony fanboy thing, it predates the person in question,


EOSHD has been around a long time.
Long before Sony Alpha became popular.


----------



## robotfist (Mar 20, 2022)

I really hope the R5C isn't delayed by much. I'm getting tired of this new world where everyone has to wait a year to actually purchase anything that's been announced. At the rate technology is moving, it almost seems like cameras become obsolete before they've even shipped.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 20, 2022)

robotfist said:


> I really hope the R5C isn't delayed by much. I'm getting tired of this new world where everyone has to wait a year to actually purchase anything that's been announced. At the rate technology is moving, it almost seems like cameras become obsolete before they've even shipped.



Been in the market for a GPU lately?


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 20, 2022)

analoggrotto said:


> EosHD is exceptional in that it's founder and admin/moderator takes task of insulting reviewers on other websites and users of his own should they contradict him. Top that off with his conspiracy theories and advanced espousement with Canon is Deumed rhetoric to such an absurd degree of mentioning it in a video about Putin and that makes him quite a deserving target. But this is fast becoming a moot argument if his last post, just yesterday carries any merit for the future of ThcHD.


The great thing about the internet is that people can choose what they view and what they don't. Content creators can put up the content that they want to put up, for their own satisfaction, to provide useful information, to attract a larger audience or any combination of these. We as photographers can waste our time on the shenanigans and internal bickering that goes in the online photography world, or spend it viewing educational and informative online content, which will make our time more productive and creative when we step away from the computer, grab a camera, and do what we love doing. Life is too short for paying attention to all te things that don't matter on the sidelines, don't get pulled into it! Resist, lol!


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 20, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> EOSHD has been around a long time.
> Long before Sony Alpha became popular.


We could start a long, off-topic thread about who created the "Canon is D00med" phrase, but ultimately, it is a non-issue and isn't relevant to the discussion, so I won't bother... If EOSHD has created memorable phrases, sayings , quotes or expressions that have cemented themselves into the online photography world, and people want to correctly attribute them to the original author, then all power to them (preferably in another thread).


----------



## analoggrotto (Mar 20, 2022)

LogicExtremist said:


> The great thing about the internet is that people can choose what they view and what they don't. Content creators can put up the content that they want to put up, for their own satisfaction, to provide useful information, to attract a larger audience or any combination of these. We as photographers can waste our time on the shenanigans and internal bickering that goes in the online photography world, or spend it viewing educational and informative online content, which will make our time more productive and creative when we step away from the computer, grab a camera, and do what we love doing. Life is too short for paying attention to all te things that don't matter on the sidelines, don't get pulled into it! Resist, lol!


And nowhere in that am I not allowed to take a sideswipe at someone who beckons such attention on a subject common to him and this forum. My original jab resonates with some folks just as yours has. Its called F-U-N! If Andrew Weed of ThcHD is indeed making an exit, his lunacy will be missed by many. I may cry  .


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 20, 2022)

analoggrotto said:


> And nowhere in that am I not allowed to take a sideswipe at someone who beckons such attention on a subject common to him and this forum. My original jab resonates with some folks just as yours has. Its called F-U-N! If Andrew Weed of ThcHD is indeed making an exit, his lunacy will be missed by many. I may cry  .


You can do as you like, if you get off on name calling people on other forums, well, that's a reflection on you! 
Alternatively, you could equally make a useful contribution to this forum while you're here, and them go argue with Andrew on his forum, where he has the chance to reply, and you'll be doing the same thing to each other, while thinking you're not the same lol...


----------



## hideto02 (Mar 21, 2022)

Got my R5C two days ago here in Japan. It was the first batch to be delivered to customers around Tokyo. Sadly it has major AF problems : 
・focus is pumping even with face and eye recognition 
・it can recognize the subject but the focus guide option is not working properly. 

I made different tests before calling the shop and was informed several customers had the same issues and that those cameras will be recalled. There is already 5 to 6 months delay in Japan so adding those problems will be a real nightmare for people expecting this camera.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 21, 2022)

hideto02 said:


> There is already 5 to 6 months delay in Japan so adding those problems will be a real nightmare for people expecting this camera.


Thanks.
This sounds like a firmware issue.
It should delay the initial release but not impact manufacturing at all.


----------



## dilbert (Mar 21, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Thanks.
> This sounds like a firmware issue.
> It should delay the initial release but not impact manufacturing at all.



And you're an expert on mirrorless camera engineering because...?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2022)

hideto02 said:


> Got my R5C two days ago here in Japan. It was the first batch to be delivered to customers around Tokyo. Sadly it has major AF problems :
> ・focus is pumping even with face and eye recognition
> ・it can recognize the subject but the focus guide option is not working properly.
> 
> I made different tests before calling the shop and was informed several customers had the same issues and that those cameras will be recalled. There is already 5 to 6 months delay in Japan so adding those problems will be a real nightmare for people expecting this camera.



Explains, perhaps, the Australia communication. Sounds like Panasonic's DFD.


----------



## hideto02 (Mar 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Explains, perhaps, the Australia communication. Sounds like Panasonic's DFD.


Yes, I'm pretty sure at least a part of Australia's Canon cameras come from Japan. 

At the moment the AF is even worst than my first Panasonic GH4. I'm not a heavy user of autofocus but it's always useful in works like multi-cam interview.


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 21, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Thanks.
> This sounds like a firmware issue.
> It should delay the initial release but not impact manufacturing at all.


If it was firmware why recall at all?


----------



## robotfist (Mar 21, 2022)

hideto02 said:


> Got my R5C two days ago here in Japan. It was the first batch to be delivered to customers around Tokyo. Sadly it has major AF problems :
> ・focus is pumping even with face and eye recognition
> ・it can recognize the subject but the focus guide option is not working properly.
> 
> I made different tests before calling the shop and was informed several customers had the same issues and that those cameras will be recalled. There is already 5 to 6 months delay in Japan so adding those problems will be a real nightmare for people expecting this camera.


Man, that suuuuuuucks.


----------



## Berowne (Mar 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Explains, perhaps, the Australia communication. Sounds like Panasonic's DFD.


Why should Canon suddenly have a "Panasonic"-Problem? The Dual-Pixel-AF is working quite well and the R5C is only a somewhat mutated R5, inheriting its AF-System. I do not understand this.


----------



## SnowMiku (Mar 22, 2022)

robotfist said:


> I really hope the R5C isn't delayed by much. I'm getting tired of this new world where everyone has to wait a year to actually purchase anything that's been announced. At the rate technology is moving, it almost seems like cameras become obsolete before they've even shipped.


Add to that these days you also often have to preorder anything within a few hours or days it becomes available or otherwise it's sold out and you have to wait even longer.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 22, 2022)

Could be a regulatory issue specific to Australia. Don’t they have some weird tax rules when it comes to the stills/video intersection?


----------



## SaP34US (Mar 22, 2022)

How many units were effected; what caused the auto focus problem and is just some of those that were being shipped to Australia?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 22, 2022)

Rofocale said:


> If it was firmware why recall at all?


That a very good point.
"Halting Sales" did not sound like a recall which is why I made my statement.
A recall would lead me to believe it is a hardware problem indeed.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 23, 2022)

How is there no update on this?


----------



## Jethro (Mar 23, 2022)

Recall notice (from DPR):

Customers who recently purchased the EOS R5 C digital cinema camera​It has been discovered that the following minor defect may occur in some EOS R5 C digital cinema cameras. We sincerely apologise for any inconvenience and concern this may cause to customers using this product. We will continue to ensure thorough quality control so that customers can use this product with peace of mind.
*Issue*​Due to a manufacturing defect in the autofocus, the camera may repeatedly go in and out of focus in movie mode.
*Products*​Selected units of the EOS R5 C digital cinema camera.
*Our action*​We are aware that a very small number of units have been delivered to customers prior to this issue being identified. For those who received their unit on or before 21 March 2022, please contact the retailer you purchased the product from to organise the return and replacement of your camera. We appreciate your understanding.
For those customers eagerly awaiting their EOS R5 C we expect this may delay shipping of your product.
*Contact information*​13 13 83 or email [email protected]


Sounds like a definite hardware issue. And they are replacing (not fixing and returning) the units - which sounds great, but may be problematic given the ongoing shortages?


----------



## hideto02 (Mar 23, 2022)

robotfist said:


> Man, that suuuuuuucks.


Finely got a clear answer on the AF problem from Canon JP. It seems around 100 cameras have been delivered with a missing or error on the AF data code. I'm not a camera engineer or anything so I don't really understand the details around this problem but people like me will have to send back their camera to Canon to get a software update.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 23, 2022)

hideto02 said:


> Finely got a clear answer on the AF problem from Canon JP. It seems around 100 cameras have been delivered with a missing or error on the AF data code. I'm not a camera engineer or anything so I don't really understand the details around this problem but people like me will have to send back their camera to Canon to get a software update.



thanks! So it sounds like it could be just an AUS issue.


----------



## Australisblue (Mar 24, 2022)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Could be a regulatory issue specific to Australia. Don’t they have some weird tax rules when it comes to the stills/video intersection?


I don’t think we do. I thought those rules were in Europe somewhere and even then, haven’t those rules been changed? I could be wrong. Anyway, looks pretty clear (or not, if your R5C isn’t focusing) what the memo was about now.


----------



## entoman (Mar 25, 2022)

Jethro said:


> *Issue*​Due to a manufacturing defect in the autofocus, the camera may repeatedly go in and out of focus in movie mode.
> *Products*​Selected units of the EOS R5 C digital cinema camera.


This must surely be the first case in recorded history that a digital camera manufacturer has publicly admitted that one of its cameras has a manufacturing defect.


----------



## kaihp (Mar 25, 2022)

Australisblue said:


> I don’t think we do. I thought those rules were in Europe somewhere and even then, haven’t those rules been changed? I could be wrong. Anyway, looks pretty clear (or not, if your R5C isn’t focusing) what the memo was about now.


It was EU and the rules have been changed (removed).


----------



## Jethro (Mar 26, 2022)

entoman said:


> This must surely be the first case in recorded history that a digital camera manufacturer has publicly admitted that one of its cameras has a manufacturing defect.


I don't think Nikon ever officially admitted the 'oil spot' issue on the D600, did they?


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 26, 2022)

entoman said:


> This must surely be the first case in recorded history that a digital camera manufacturer has publicly admitted that one of its cameras has a manufacturing defect.


Maybe they got stung over their fake overheat timer saga on the R5, their denial that there was an actual overheating issue in certain video modes, and the inflated marketing claims that it shoots 8K video. Perhaps the backlash on the R5 made them realise it wasn't doing their reputation any good, they didn't wan't a repeat of all that on the R5C (two in a row would be the start of a bad patter!), and figured honesty would hurt their sales less.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 26, 2022)

"Issue - Due to a manufacturing defect in the autofocus, the camera may repeatedly go in and out of focus in movie mode."

I though Canon's marketing strategy was to position itself as the premium, super-reliable choice for photography professionals, and that's how they justified their overpriced mid and top tier photography gear.

What ever happened to quality control? How does a high-tier premium-priced camera body like this ever go to distribution with such an issue? A video camera that goes in and out of focus is basically useless and non-functional. Did no-one in Canons QC department test this? 

All the usual YouTubers have posted their glowing reviews, possibly ignoring any faults, because if they report anything negative, Canon will strike them off their list of people who get loan gear to review before everyone else. Don't expect a totally objective assessment here.

This raises the question, are Canon cutting comers with QC checking to increase profit margins? 

This is a $7,299 camera in Australia, and it would be really bad PR for Canon if they did not address the issue instantly for Australian buyers, as AU consumer laws specify that products sold have to be fit for purpose, hence the quick recall.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 26, 2022)

More info on Australian consumer protection guarantee here - https://www.accc.gov.au/consumers/consumer-rights-guarantees/consumer-guarantees

I've highlighted the applicable sections in red, basically they're saying that if the product has quality issues, meaning it isn't 'fit-for-purpose', which is another way of saying it doesn't do what it's meant to do, then the retailer, or the manufacturer, in this case Canon, is required to remedy the situation for the buyer.

Consumer guarantees on products and services​
Since 1 January 2011, the following consumer guarantees on products and services apply.


*Products* must be of acceptable quality, that is:

 safe, lasting, with no faults
 look acceptable
 *do all the things someone would normally expect them to do*.
Acceptable quality takes into account what would normally be expected for the type of product and cost.


*Products* must:

 match descriptions made by the salesperson, on packaging and labels, and in promotions or advertising
 match any demonstration model or sample you asked for
 *be fit for the purpose the business told you it would be fit for and for any purpose that you made known to the business before purchasing*
 come with full title and ownership
 not carry any hidden debts or extra charges
 come with undisturbed possession, so no one has a right to take the goods away or prevent you from using them
 meet any extra promises made about performance, condition and quality, such as life time guarantees and money back offers
 have spare parts and repair facilities available for a reasonable time after purchase unless you were told otherwise.
​Who to claim a remedy from - Products​
You can claim a remedy from the *retailer* if the products do not meet any one or more of the consumer guarantees, with the exception of availability of spare parts and repair facilities.

The remedies you can seek from the *retailer* who sold you the product include a repair, replacement, or refund and in some cases compensation for damages and loss.

The *retailer* can’t refuse to help you by sending you to the manufacturer or importer.

You can claim a remedy directly from the *manufacturer or importer *if the goods do not meet one or more of the following consumer guarantees:

*acceptable quality*
matching description
any extra promises made about such things like performance, condition and quality
repairs and spare parts - the manufacturer is responsible for ensuring that spare parts and repair facilities (a place that can fix the consumer’s goods) are available for a reasonable time after purchase unless you were told otherwise. How long is ‘reasonable’ will depend on the type of product.
You are only entitled to recover costs from a manufacturer or importer, which include an amount for reduction in the product’s value and in some cases compensation for damages or loss.


"The highest penalty the Federal Court has ordered for breaches of Australian Consumer Law is $10 million (in ACCC actions against Coles and Ford)."
(https://www.accc.gov.au/media-release/consumer-law-penalties-set-to-increase) 

"The difficulty the courts have faced in determining an appropriate penalty for a large corporation was recently explored in the case of _Australian Competition and Consumer Commission_ _v Apple Pty Ltd (No 4)_ [2018] FCA 953, in which Corrs acted for the ACCC.

In this case, a pecuniary penalty of $9 million was imposed on Apple Inc for making false or misleading representations as to consumer guarantees and the rights and remedies available to consumers under the ACL, in breach of section 29(1)(m) of the ACL. The penalty was ordered by consent, following a settlement reached between the ACCC and Apple."
(https://www.corrs.com.au/insights/a...stralian-consumer-law-substantially-increases)


Australian Consumer Law​The maximum penalties per breach of the ACL including unconscionable conduct, making false or misleading representations, and supplying consumer goods or certain services that do not comply with safety standards or which are banned:

*For corporations, will be the greater of:*

$10 000 000
 three times the value of the benefit received, or 
*10% of annual turnover in preceding 12 months, if court cannot determine benefit obtained from the offence.*
For individuals: 

$500 000

It took me ten minutes to look this up online. It looks like Canon Australia would not be happy paying out 10% of their annual turnover for the last 12 months in fines if they tried to gaslight consumers and pretend their wasn't an issue. They have ample financial incentive to recall a faulty product as soon as possible under Australian consumer protection laws.


----------



## filmmakerken (Apr 1, 2022)

Canon's Instagram posted today that the R5C is still expected to ship next week.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Apr 1, 2022)

My card was just charged from Adorama in the US so I suppose it will be shipping soon. But this recall/AF issue does have me a bit concerned…


----------



## Rocksthaman (Apr 1, 2022)

What time did you put in your order ? No charge on mine put in on the 19th


----------



## chrisrmueller (Apr 1, 2022)

Rocksthaman said:


> What time did you put in your order ? No charge on mine put in on the 19th


I just checked my email and my order confirmation was sent by Adorama at 7:15 am.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 2, 2022)

Rocksthaman said:


> What time did you put in your order ? No charge on mine put in on the 19th


FWIW, I put in my order in minutes after the site went live at B&H (~705am), and I still have no word.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Apr 3, 2022)

Just an update, the Adorama site now shows "In Progress - we're preparing your order for shipment" next to my order.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 4, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> Just an update, the Adorama site now shows "In Progress - we're preparing your order for shipment" next to my order.



Got my notice this morning from B&H with tracking info. Pumped! Hope to have some high bit rate VR samples ready by this weekend.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Apr 4, 2022)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Got my notice this morning from B&H with tracking info. Pumped! Hope to have some high bit rate VR samples ready by this weekend.


That’s really exciting. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Rocksthaman (Apr 5, 2022)

Same, mine should be delivered tomorrow


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 7, 2022)

Got my camera, took it for its first spin, and imagine my surprise when I find out that the EOS VR utility (which is required to make the right adjustments for the VR lens distortion), can't handle raw files (both stills and video)!!! So basically 8K VR is impossible right now, until I find a workaround.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Apr 8, 2022)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Got my camera, took it for its first spin, and imagine my surprise when I find out that the EOS VR utility (which is required to make the right adjustments for the VR lens distortion), can't handle raw files (both stills and video)!!! So basically 8K VR is impossible right now, until I find a workaround.


Can you use MP4? Or is the quality not good enough?


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 8, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> Can you use MP4? Or is the quality not good enough?



You can only record 8K 60fps (59.87) in raw (LT). I can import the video into Resolve, but it's not stretched to the frame (which is was the godforsaken Canon EOS VR Utility app does), so it looks like two circles. I think I'll need to splice and dice and figure out the right spherical to rectilinear transformation algorithm in Resolve. On the brightside, the still VR180 images are sweet, but that's just a tease.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 10, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> That’s really exciting. Looking forward to it!



Test footage and commentary linked here: https://www.eoshd.com/comments/topic/62284-r5c-vr-test-footage-with-canon-52mm-28l-fisheye-vr-lens/


----------

